

Windows 8 Consumer Preview is available for download [Video] - sravfeyn
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/windowsexperience/archive/2012/02/29/introducing-windows-8-consumer-preview.aspx

======
CognitiveLens
Anybody else having trouble with the videos? Can't seem to get them to play in
FF or Chrome on Mac 10.7

~~~
feefie
Most of what of what I thought at first glance were videos were just pngs.
When I found the video at the bottom (right above "Windows 8 Consumer Preview
for developers and IT pros" heading) and hit play it wouldn't run for me in
Firefox or Chrome on XP, and the video player didn't appear at all in IE. I
couldn't figure out how to watch the video.

